# Reedham Rural Derelict; [image heavy]



## JordonSendall (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello! This is my first post to this website with content, and I did use the search function, typing in Reedham, Reedham ferry etc and nothing came up, in regards to other content about the same building.

With two friends, I went searching for derelicts around the Norfolk countryside, looking for good source material etc. I decided to drive to Thurlton/Beccles way (ok, that's suffolk), which is where I spent a lot of my time growing up, wandering around country lanes at around 10 or 11 years old. 
We decided to drive up to Reedham ferry, as I was curious to see whether that old ferry was still 'going' after all these years. It was! Surprisingly! 
By the side of the road, my friend noticed a derelict right away, and of course almost immediately I pulled the handbrake up, parked the car by the side of the road and went to investigate. 

I still have no idea what this building was used for previously, after asking around, showing my photographs to friends and a local family member. He said it was probably some sort of 'pump station' to pump water out of the dykes, which would make sense. I did google, but i think because this site is so small, there is very little information on it. 

At first I didn't want to go in, as I was sure we would most definitely get caught wandering around, and not having read up on the laws and guidelines, it wouldn't have been the best situation. My knack for adventure kicked in though, and I was soon inside the building taking photographs! 

Here are the few photographs i took;

































Overall, the day was successful, and very interesting! 
If this post is in violation of anything, please do tell me, as I do not intend to break the forum rules! 
Thank you for looking =]


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 7, 2013)

Sounds like you now have the bug  There's loads of rural stuff around Norfolk. Go fill yer boots 

Good 1st report mate


----------



## HughieD (Feb 8, 2013)

Atta boy Jordan...great set of pictures.


----------



## JordonSendall (Feb 8, 2013)

thank you both! =] 
did have some others but wasn't sure about people being in the pictures, as quite a few pictures on here, people are wearing masks etc. !


----------



## MrDan (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome 
Looks like you know how to take a decent photo!
I especially like this one!


----------



## Kyle117 (Feb 8, 2013)

Was quite a good find considering we weren't looking for anything in particular! I'm very pleased with our first explore.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you for your post but in future please reduce the size of your images because they take forever to load when someone comes to open your report. 

The forum has this to say...

"They should also be of a reasonable size, we suggest a maximum of 1024x768".

Thank you.


----------



## JordonSendall (Feb 8, 2013)

i'm really sorry. Ok i'll bear that in mind in future! 
I should have read up properly really. 
Thank you for the comments etc!


----------



## JordonSendall (Feb 8, 2013)

ok, i've sized them down to the maximum. thank you for letting me know, otherwise I could have started to annoy people, posting all these threads with oversized images! 
anything else crops up, do let me know =] 
it was a great find, and look forward to seeing more of what East Anglia has to offer!


----------



## kazango (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's a few photographs I took of this place when we visited. I know they're quite bad quality compared to Jordons. I really need to invest in a "Proper" Camera.

Great report btw Jordon! I Can't wait to get out and do some more with you.


----------



## JordonSendall (Feb 8, 2013)

Brilliant! the problem is i was thinking, mine are a bit abstract. ( i was using the 50mm, so images were zoomed in a fair bit). With yours we get a real look at the place! 
good collaboration and i'm excited for more finds!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 8, 2013)

Now that's what I like to see!..... Good work Jordon, , at the heart of the broads. You've impressed me young sir!


----------



## hamishsfriend (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the pics, Jordon. This isn't Ashby with Oby Mill (also known as Wiseman's Oby Mill) which is on the River Thurne, near Ashby and Oby villages, about 15 kilometres further north. See here and compare, if you like: http://www.norfolkmills.co.uk/WindmillsD/ashby-oby-drainage.html. I know the the derelict windpump near Reedham Ferry (by the River Yare) but can't help you with it's name, sorry.

Here is some info: http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2300314


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 8, 2013)

hamishsfriend said:


> Thanks for the pics, Jordon. This isn't Ashby with Oby Mill (also known as Wiseman's Oby Mill) which is on the River Thurne, near Ashby and Oby villages, about 15 kilometres further north. See here and compare, if you like: http://www.norfolkmills.co.uk/WindmillsD/ashby-oby-drainage.html. I know the the derelict windpump near Reedham Ferry (by the River Yare) but can't help you with it's name, sorry.
> 
> Here is some info: http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2300314



Welcome back Hamish, glad to see your still picking up on faults! Edited as per!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great photos from both of you.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Feb 8, 2013)

Can't let you send all these poor folks to the wrong mill now, can I. lol


----------



## JordonSendall (Feb 9, 2013)

corr, kyle, those images are massive! 
The mill sounds interesting!


----------



## billyaldred (Feb 9, 2013)

Great photos Jordon! Glad to see you've finally got on here!


----------



## JordonSendall (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank's billy! yes! it's a brilliant website/forum! 
looking forward to more adventures with you!


----------

